# 86th MICO, CONG



## Karoshi (Jan 9, 2013)

Anyone on the forum ever been assigned to the 86th MI Company, CONG? I am looking at a change in MOS/unit when my current contract ends next year and just wanted to hear the likes/dislikes of the unit from someone with personal experience.


----------

